# Unterschied? ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q VS AOC Agon AG271QG



## pain474 (7. Februar 2018)

Moin.
Bei Geizhals kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Monitoren finden, nur dass der Asus knapp 100€ teurer ist. Gibt es 
einen signifikanten Unterschied, der den Aufpreis für den Asus rechtfertigt wenn man annimmt, dass das Budget unbegrenzt ist?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Februar 2018)

Haben beide das selbe panel  
Ist AUO... mach dich bereit mindestens einmal umzutauschen 

Und Ich wuerde einfach den billigeren nehmen asus ist im monitor bereich nicht unbedingt fuer besten service und qualitaet bekannt.


----------



## pain474 (7. Februar 2018)

Naja ich lese eigentlich immer, dass der Asus das derzeitige non-plus-ultra sei. 
Was sagen denn andere zu meiner Frage noch? 

Ich habe jetzt auch nicht vor, mir direkt einen zu kaufen. Mich interessiert der Preisunterschied nur. Lebe zur Zeit noch mit meinem BenQ XL2730Z glücklich, auch wenn kein G-Sync vorhanden ist. Dafür kein BLB da TN


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2018)

DEN besten Monitor gibt es nicht.
Es gibt nur den am besten geeigneten Monitor für die jeweilige Person.
Bei Asus bezahlt man halt auch den Namen mit.
Klar kann der Asus ein paar Dinge besser als der AOC, aber ob der Aufpreis das rechtfertigt, muss wieder jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (7. Februar 2018)

Naja, das OSD des Asus ist klar besser, aber sonnst ? Gsync modul bleibt gsync modul etc. Da werden sich einzelne chargen der monitore alleine wegen der AUO Streuung untereinander mehr unterscheiden.


----------



## pain474 (7. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Klar kann der Asus ein paar Dinge besser als der AOC, aber ob der Aufpreis das rechtfertigt, muss wieder jeder für sich selber entscheiden.



Welche sind das denn?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2018)

OSD, Bedienung des OSD, build quality und ein besserer Rahmen.


----------



## pain474 (7. Februar 2018)

Danke dir.


----------



## pain474 (8. Februar 2018)

An die die diese BLB und andere IPS-Probleme hinter sich gebracht haben: Ist es ein Umtauschgrund, wenn man sich einen Monitor bestellt, diesen testet, er zu viel BLB oder sonst was hat und
dann einen neuen möchte? Oder kauft man sich z.B. 10 Monitore, testet sie, behält den besten und gibt den Rest innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück? Oder kann der Händler dann sagen, (weil es natürlich auffällig ist, 10 mal den selben Monitor 
zu kaufen und dann 9 zurückzuschicken) dass er die Monitore nicht zurück nimmt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (8. Februar 2018)

pain474 schrieb:


> An die die diese BLB und andere IPS-Probleme hinter sich gebracht haben: Ist es ein Umtauschgrund, wenn man sich einen Monitor bestellt, diesen testet, er zu viel BLB oder sonst was hat und
> dann einen neuen möchte? Oder kauft man sich z.B. 10 Monitore, testet sie, behält den besten und gibt den Rest innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück? Oder kann der Händler dann sagen, (weil es natürlich auffällig ist, 10 mal den selben Monitor
> zu kaufen und dann 9 zurückzuschicken) dass er die Monitore nicht zurück nimmt?



Bei manchen Herstellern ist blb abgedeckt, bei manchen nicht. Wenn du allerdings nicht so viele Monitore zurückschickst ist das ein Grund.


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2018)

Nochmal eine Frage:

Ist dieses BLB vertretbar? https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/M9MAAOSwjxFagWUS/s-l1600.jpg
Ich hatte noch nie einen IPS, deswegen kann ich nicht einschätzen ob das jetzt wenig oder viel ist.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Februar 2018)

pain474 schrieb:


> Nochmal eine Frage:
> 
> Ist dieses BLB vertretbar? https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/M9MAAOSwjxFagWUS/s-l1600.jpg
> Ich hatte noch nie einen IPS, deswegen kann ich nicht einschätzen ob das jetzt wenig oder viel ist.



Sieht normal aus, würde fast schon sagen besser als die die man sonst so sieht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier zum Beispiel geht gar nicht


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2018)

Meinst du der den ich gepostet habe gehört zu den "guten"? Wenn ja, könnte ich den nämlich haben gebraucht...

Will halt wissen ob er so von der Qualität her akzeptabel ist mit dem BLB. Hoffe auch noch auf andere Antworten, bitte so bald wie möglich.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2018)

Da gibst nur eine Antwort drauf.
Stört es dich nicht, dann ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Da gibst nur eine Antwort drauf.
> Stört es dich nicht, dann ist doch alles in Butter.



Ich habe schon fast geahnt, dass sowas kommt. 
Nur weiß ich nicht, ob es mich stören wird. Deswegen würde ich einfach wissen, ob das BLB auf meinem Bild im Vergleich zum Durchschnitt geringer oder höher ist.
Wenn's höher ist würde ich ihn natürlich nicht kaufen und abwarten...


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2018)

Das macht irgendwie keinen Sinn.
Wenn ich dir jetzt sage, daß ist höher als der Durchschnitt kaufst du ihn nicht.
Aber wenn ich dir sage es ist niedriger als der Durchschnitt, dann kaufst du ihn?
Das ändert doch aber nichts daran, dass da jeder anders drauf reagiert.
Deswegen kannst nur das für dich selber entscheiden.


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2018)

Eigentlich schon unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass es sich um einen gebrauchten Monitor handelt und ich diesen nicht zurückgeben könnte.
Denn wenn er durchschnittlich schlechter ist würde ich auch einfach darauf warten, dass er neu irgendwo im Angebot ist und davon mehrere bestellen, um dann den besten zu nehmen 
und den Rest zurückzuschicken.


----------



## kleinerEisbär (12. Februar 2018)

Kauf ihn dir und lass dich nicht von JoM ärgern  
Das sieht schon ordentlich aus das Panel. Solange du keine Lichthöfe direkt im Bild hast oder sehr unregelmäßig am Rand ist das mEn schon in Ordnung.


----------



## pain474 (12. Februar 2018)

Nagut, eventuell versuch ich's mal. Erhoffe mir halt ein deutlich besseres Bild als bei meinem BenQ XL2730Z. Wollte eigentlich auf 4k 144Hz warten, aber ich denke mal das wird sowieso noch ein paar Jahre
dauern, bis die dann auch bezahlbar sind. Außerdem habe ich dann auch G-Sync, wenn meine 1080Ti irgendwann nicht mehr stark genug ist.


----------



## JoM79 (12. Februar 2018)

Was heisst ärgern, ich brauch mich nicht damit rumschlagen, wenn es dann doch nicht gefällt.
Ich hoffe bei sowas auch, dass das Bild nicht bei niedrigster Helligkeit entstanden ist.


----------



## pain474 (26. Februar 2018)

Hat hier denn jemand Erfahrung bezüglich Monitor Rücksendung bei Mindfactory, wenn zu starkes BLB vorhanden ist?
Wie kulant sind die da? Muss man die Versandkosten selbst tragen dann?

Bin nämlich am überlegen den PG279Q zu bestellen, da Asus eine Aktion hat, bei der man eine 100€ Tastatur mit dazu bekommt.


----------

